# fibromyalgia



## Guest (Oct 9, 1999)

would like to learn about this were can I get more Imformation on this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 1999)

If anyone can give me advice on were to look on net let me know.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi faith, welcome. I haven't searched for awhile for this but I'll give you some of the sites I searched when I first got on the net: Med-help.com/page20.html ; alt.med.fibromyalgia ; starchat#fibromyalgia ; http://www.myalgia.com ;and fms-help.com/fibro.htmgood luck with your search and come back and tell us about anything new or just to vent.------------------


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 1999)

Thank you moldie for the advice,I will check the net.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 1999)

Faith,I hope you found what you were looking for on Fibromyalgia. It helped me alot.Windy


----------

